# Assisted Vortex Chiller



## darkcarver (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice, you should consider putting the fan on the output with a Y connector so the fog gets sucked out. You could create a suction effect by putting the fan and the tube coming out of the chiller on the top of the Y connector and sort of have them merge. the air rushing past the tube would suck the cold fog out without the fan ever needing to contact the fog. Might keep the fan nice and dry as well as maximize its effect. OR it might not work at all in practice lol. 

Anyways I know I need to rework my ice cooler fog chiller but I can't figure what kind of design is optimal. Idk if contact with ice helps or if you lose a lot of fog volume that way.


----------



## SeanLee (Sep 17, 2009)

Putting the fan on the output disperses the fog too much, and ruins the effect.


----------

